# تصميم المسننات



## محمود الدرويش (6 يوليو 2006)

أحتاج إلى كتب وبرامج إختصاصية بكل أنواع المسننات
أرجو إرسالها إلى إيميلي

xxxxxxxxxxx

يمنع وضع عنوان بريدي والتواصل عبر الملتقى لتعم الفائدة

المشرفة


----------



## الياس فتح الله (12 يوليو 2006)

عزيزي محمود - بقوة الرب سأسرح لك ما أعرفه عن المسننات في وقت قريب - فأنتظرني


----------



## ferasgolf (17 أغسطس 2006)

أتمنى ان أحظى بنسخة من الرد على ألأميل التالي : 

xxxxxxxxxxx

يمنع وضع عنوان بريدي والتواصل عبر الملتقى لتعم الفائدة

المشرفة

شكرا سلفا أخ الياس


----------



## عبد الناصر2006 (17 أغسطس 2006)

*بايدينا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا*

الاخوة الافاضل 
المسننات انواعها كثيرة الرجاء ممن عنده معلومة مدونة في كتاب ان ينفعنا بها 

الاميل

xxxxxxxxxxx

يمنع وضع عنوان بريدي والتواصل عبر الملتقى لتعم الفائدة

المشرفة

اخوكم عبد الناصر /ابن فلسطين


----------



## ferasgolf (17 أغسطس 2006)

أحتاج معرفة طريقة حساب الموديول وعدد الأسنان وإن أمكن طريقة رسم المسنن على الأتوكاد


----------



## saaddd (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

سأفيدك إنشاء الله في غضون أيام 

فأنا صاحب معمل فرازة مسننات 

ولكن لا أعرف حيثيات المنتدى 

من حيث إرفاق ملفات الإكسيل أو الصور 

أو البرامج فأنا جديد وأحب أن يكون التواصل هنا 

حرصاً مني وأمانة على الشروط 

أنتظر الرد مع الشرح


----------



## zidaan (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي الفاضل انشأت موضوع خاص بالتروس - المسننات - في المنتدى يمكنك الدهاب اليه وفقك الله


----------



## يوسف العجوري (25 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد معرفة اهم انواع المعادن المستخدمة في صناعة المسننات وشكرا


----------



## نزاردرويش (29 نوفمبر 2010)

وانا بحاجة ماسة لعملية حساب الموديل والاسنان والقطر الخارجي والداخلي


----------

